# FET - how many are thawed at a time at GRI?



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

I know there's a chance it'll vary person to person, but just looking to get a general idea before we speak to the hospital about it following our failed first cycle.

We had 8 embryos - 6 were top grade 8/8 and two were 7/8 - and we had two of the top ones put back, meaning we have 4 8/8 and 2 7/8 in the freezer.  How many do they thaw at a time for a FET?  Do we get any say in how many are taken out at a time?

Thanks

Suzie x


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

MrsMcc, we had 8 in the freezer i asked for all to be thawed but was told they would only do 4 at a time the nurse also commented that the girl before me was really upset as she wanted only 2 to be thawed and they said it would have to be more. Also it depends how they have been frozen they may be in 2x3 or 3x2 etc i would just go with the flow but should say on your notes how the have been stored.x


----------

